# Fragen zu Nachweis Eigensicherer Stromkreise



## guenni (14 Juli 2005)

Hallo 

Ich muss für eine Anlage welche Ex- Komponenten hat, den Nachweis der Eigensicherheit erstellen. Ich habe daraufhin bei Stahl nachgefragt, wie dies aussehen muss. Doch ich konnte es kaum glauben, die konnten mir keine vernünftige Aussage tätigen. 

Gibt es irgendwelche Softwaretools oder Formblätter ?

Was ich weiss, ist dass die elektrischen  Daten von den Aktoren und Gebern mit denen von den Trennschaltverstärkern übereinstimmen müssen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet ?

Gruss

Guenni


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2005)

Hi habe gerade das gleiche Problem. Habe darauf hin den Tüv angerufen und nachgefragt. Denen reicht ein Sammlung aller Atex Gutachten der im Ex-Bereich eingesetzten Anlagenteile. Bei der Abnahme vorzeigen --> fertig.
(Eigensichere Stromkreise blaue Leitung.....nicht vergessen!)


----------



## guenni (23 Juli 2005)

Hallo Gast
Bisher haben wir dies auch so gemacht und es gab nie beanstandungen.
Werde mal Abwarten was an der Abnahme rauskommt. Werde mich dann wieder melden
Besten Dank

Guenni


----------



## Peter_AUT (5 September 2005)

*Kabellänge*

ev. kann auch die Kabellänge wichtig sein - bei manchen Komponenten ist 
angegeben wie hoch die Kapazität bzw. die Induktivität eines angeschlossenen Kabels sein darf.
Nachmessen oder laut Datenblatt ausrechnen.
Bei mir wurde dieser Nachweis einmal gefordert.
Wirklich kritisch wird es aber erst bei einigen 100m (Zumindest war es
bei meinem Kabel so).

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Heinz (5 September 2005)

Hallo,
mal so aus dem Kopf, also bin mir nicht 100% sicher.

Früher mußte jeder Stromkreis gerechnet werden.
Heute reicht die Zusammenstelluing der ATEX Gutachten, sofern man Leistungslängen etc.  einhält.

Als Tipp ich würde im Zweifelsfall die Firma Bartec ansprechen.


----------



## old_willi (5 September 2005)

Hallo guenni,
google mal nach Explosionsschutz- Dokumentation.
Die Zeiten, in denen man einen Haufen Ex- Bescheinigungen nur lochen und abheften musste sind vorbei.

Die seit September 2002 gültige Betriebssicherheitsverordnung fordert für Arbeitsbereiche, in denen die Bildung gefährlicher explosionsfähiger Atmosphäre nicht sicher ausgeschlossen werden kann, die Erstellung eines Explosionsschutzdokumentes. In diesem sind u. a. eine Beurteilung der Gefährdung, die Einteilung in Zonen sowie technische und organisatorische Maßnahmen zu dokumentieren. Diese Verpflichtung besteht für alle Arbeitgeber unabhängig von der Anzahl der Beschäftigten. Für Altanlagen und -geräte ist das Explosionsschutzdokument spätestens bis zum 31.12.2005 zu erstellen.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## guenni (3 Oktober 2005)

Wir haben den Nachweis wie folgt realisiert: 
Gemäss Bescheinigungen die elektrischen Werte für Induktivität und Kapazität ermittelt und danach die max. zulässige Kabellänge berechnet.

Diese Daten in ein Formular eingetragen und eingereicht. Da dies bis jetzt noch nicht bemängelt wurde gehe ich davon aus das dies ausgereicht hat.

Dieses Vorgehen deckt sich wie old_willi, Heinz und Peter beschrieben haben. Besten Dank für eure Mithilfe.

Guenni


----------



## Heinz (5 Oktober 2005)

@guenni,
schon, das man ein Feedback erhält   

Danke


----------



## guenni (12 Oktober 2005)

> schon, das man ein Feedback erhält



Ich finde das gehört sich so, auch wenns etwas länger dauert :wink: 

Guenni


----------

